# C7A2 sling Recommendations?



## greentoblue (17 Aug 2008)

Hey:

I have been checking out the various links and whatnot for tactical slings and wondered if anyone would recommend a particular brand or system?  I did try using the issue patrol sling with the A2 but it keeps twisting up as well as cumbersome to set up since I had to undo the whole thing to feed it through the various loops.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2008)

I have a Vickers Combat Applications sling, and I love it. Have used it both with a C7A2 and a C8A3. Only needs 2 quick buckles to undo if you have it on an A2, however you do need to buy the forestock adapter (was about 15 bucks from CPGear) to make it fit properly. It can be used as a 2 point (setup I have) or a 3 point setup.

Here's the review from the army.ca http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/71481.0.html


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Aug 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Mamba Sling... but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Big Foot (17 Aug 2008)

I know that I cannot comment on actual operational employment of a sling, however my personal preference is a single point sling since from my training experience, it allows me to use my compass, check my map, do my paperwork at the director, etc while at the same time not having to put my weapon down and at the same time, have my weapon hanging at the ready should the need arise. Perhaps those with more experience than me could comment on the actual usefulness of my setup. I did notice that among the troops of 1RCHA, the single point sling is fairly popular though.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Aug 2008)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I know that I cannot comment on actual operational employment of a sling, however my personal preference is a single point sling since from my training experience, it allows me to use my compass, check my map, do my paperwork at the director, etc while at the same time not having to put my weapon down and at the same time, have my weapon hanging at the ready should the need arise. Perhaps those with more experience than me could comment on the actual usefulness of my setup. I did notice that among the troops of 1RCHA, the single point sling is fairly popular though.



Just from personal experience, I found single point slings useless on anything longer than a C8HB.   I found the C7A2, on a single point, just dangled around and got in the way when not in use (when using both hands for other stuff).  Which is why I switched to the Mamba.   
You can pull the sling tight and have the rifle pulled against your body when not in use, rather than have it swing around.  And if the need arises, the elastic portion allows you to bring the weapon to the ready without having to loosen off the sling.  
I used both the single point and the Mamba in operation and I just prefer the Mamba... Single points have their place, but unless I'm carrying something the length of a C8 or smaller, I won't use one.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (18 Aug 2008)

Ive used the issued sling aswell as a blackhawk single point sling, Im not going to get into my many gripes with the blackhawk sling.  My favorite option is plain old paracord with a carabeiner attached to the tacvest. as noted earlier in the thread it doesnt work as well with c7s but for my c8 i love it. simple yet effective.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Aug 2008)

Like Puckchaser, I'll throw my vote in for the BFG Vickers sling. Love mine, and won't go back.


----------



## brihard (18 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of the Mamba Sling... but that's just a personal preference.



I'll second the T.H.E. Mamba. I picked one up in Tezxas and love it. The Vickers is easily as good, but the Mamba's about a third of the prize, and really doesn't give up much if anything in performace. Probably more versatile too.


----------



## Farmboy (18 Aug 2008)

> and really doesn't give up much if anything in performace. Probably more versatile too.



 The VCAS sling will do everything the mamba will, without the extra strap getting in the way of the immediate action drills, bolt catch and getting hung up on your gear.


----------



## Loachman (18 Aug 2008)

Which reminds me - do you have extra side-release buckles available for the Vickers, and if so, for how much?


----------



## Farmboy (18 Aug 2008)

Extra Fastex? yes, located under sling attachments, they are $2.75


----------



## medaid (18 Aug 2008)

I'd say Vickers too... but I'm leaning towards ICE slings at the moment


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2008)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> The VCAS sling will do everything the mamba will, without the extra strap getting in the way of the immediate action drills, bolt catch and getting hung up on your gear.



The Mamba does 3, 2, and 1 point slings. I don't have the extra strap running the length of my weapon. It's never interfered with my weapons drills. You can configure the sling however you want it, adding or subtracting aprts as you deem fit.

Vickers had a great product, don't get me wrong, but I find the Mamba to be better bang for your buck. For half the price of the VCAS, the difference is negligible.


----------



## KevinB (20 Aug 2008)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> The VCAS sling will do everything the mamba will, without the extra strap getting in the way of the immediate action drills, bolt catch and getting hung up on your gear.



IMHO The Mamba types slings are a POS.


the VCAS or the VTAC, and I put the VCAS a fair ways ahead of the VTAC.

 I would run a single point on a C8CQB - nothing more than a 11" gun


----------



## MG34 (20 Aug 2008)

The Mamba slings are cheap PX junk,not worth any price, the BFG VCAS is the way to go,hands down the best sling I have used . I been through a bunch of slings:Mamba,SOC,Anaconda,HK 3 point,HK single point,CF patrol sling, C7 2 point,VTAC. All are inferior in one wayor more to the  Vickers sling.


----------



## brihard (20 Aug 2008)

Fair enough. I've just not had any problems with mine that have pushed me to get something higher end.


----------



## RHFC_piper (20 Aug 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I've just not had any problems with mine that have pushed me to get something higher end.



Same here.  I've used my Mamba on ex and operation and have had no issues what so ever.  I've had no reason to switch up. 
I've used the Vickers and I actually prefer the Mamba... But, like load bearing gear, I believe slings are a personal thing and each person has their own preferences.  
Either way, the VTAC is a good sling, and, as I've said, I like the Mamba... In my mind, anything is better than the POS issued patrol sling... And I'm still against any single point sling on anything longer than a C8.


----------



## KevinB (21 Aug 2008)

RHFC -- how many round are you firing with it? 5000? 20,000? 
  I'm not trying to be a dick, I just want to point that with more training and operational use you will see some of the flaws that MG34 and I are trying to point out.

Guys runs biner clips on the C8's with paracord -- yeah it works - till you have a time you need to switch shoulders, are deal with wounded.

 I've run tons of sling styles - and realised at the end that the only one that works in the environments I've been exposed to so far is the VCAS types.   I would run some - and then run into an issue that I was like ^&(^()%^%) this shit aint working -- and back to the drawing board.

 I dont think the VCAS is perfect, but its a heck of a lot better than systems I have used up to it.


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Aug 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> RHFC -- how many round are you firing with it? 5000? 20,000?
> I'm not trying to be a dick, I just want to point that with more training and operational use you will see some of the flaws that MG34 and I are trying to point out.



I used it through workup and deployment (although short, still involved a lot of shooting). I still use it for trg.
There were quite a few others from my platoon, on tour (who actually completed tour), who used the Mamba; no complaints came back from them either.  In fact, one very good point that came up in discussion with one such individual was that the strap running along the side of the weapon covered the mag release on the left side of the C7A2, which was an annoyance for anyone who is not left handed. 

Either way, as I've said; slings are a personal thing... If someone finds paracord on a caribbeaner comfortable, and can do their job with it, its hard to convince them otherwise. Although , I agree with you (I-6) on that one... It's just not a great idea.



			
				Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I've run tons of sling styles....  I would run some - and then run into an issue that I was like ^&(^()%^%) this crap aint working -- and back to the drawing board.



I think this is the method most people will have to use to find what is right for them.  I've used single points, patrol slings, etc. from a lot of manufacturers (even Mamba style... there are lots of manufacturers out there for that style).  And have done the same thing; found a flaw and switched up.   So far, I haven't run across an issue to make me switch.

With that in mind, I'm not in that environment on a regular basis and am going on personal experience in limited operations and range / trg time...  So, I'm not saying the mamba is the "end all, be all" in slings, just offering an opinion on what worked for me.


----------

